# the gang at the beach :)



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

hey all,

we took the dogs to the beach this morning while my kids were at contact with their father. It was bliss 
so quiet and a beautiful day and of course the dogs were wee clowns 
I was supprised how much Pippy loved the sea- you don'y expect a tiny chihuahua to be swimming in the freezing NE sea do you?!

*Lilly swayed from loving it to being less than impressed *​:lol:








*Pippy and Poppy​*








*oscar practising his "stay"​*









*i is marching soldja​*








*scruffy Amber*









*and they call her Dumbo!​*









going to start a new thread!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow what great pics the beach looks lovely & so do your dogs!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww a happy bunch you got there Jen...:thumbup:

Blimey wasent it cold??...bbbrrrrr


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

more


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Lovely dogs and great pics...even better with your captions...lol.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Awww a happy bunch you got there Jen...:thumbup:
> 
> Blimey wasent it cold??...bbbrrrrr


yeah it was freezing :lol: but lush 



noushka05 said:


> wow what great pics the beach looks lovely & so do your dogs!


thanks


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely dogs you have there


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Lovely dogs and great pics...even better with your captions...lol.


lol thanks sweetie


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I never realised you had so many dogs...lol


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

do you know how hard it is to get all 5 of them in the fra







me at 1 time?!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I never realised you had so many dogs...lol


lol i have 3 and my mum has 3 (henry is a new baby) but we go out all together with either mum or me or the 2 of us.... and people always say "got ya hands full there!" lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

crazydoglover said:


> do you know how hard it is to get all 5 of them in the fra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are clearly a happy bunch having lots of fun. Great pic.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

awww fab pic looks like you had a lovely afternoon
Beautiful doglets


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the pic of Poppy and Pip - they look like they are walking on water

They obviously were all having loads of fun, bet they all sleep well tonight


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

i didn't notice that lol- it will now forever be known as the Jesus photo :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> i didn't notice that lol- it will now forever be known as the Jesus photo :lol:


Didn't want to say that unless I offended - but it waas what I was thinking
Always thought they were special little pupsters.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Didn't want to say that unless I offended - but it waas what I was thinking
> Always thought they were special little pupsters.


yeah they had a talent and i didn't even know it :lol:

.... i said it and didnt even think about offense lol, i have foot in mouth syndrome lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I LOVED the 'i is marching soldja' one! lol  great pictures!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> yeah they had a talent and i didn't even know it :lol:
> 
> .... i said it and didnt even think about offense lol, i have foot in mouth syndrome lol!


I wouldn't worry - I have to be "diplomatic" at work so I'm a little to careful sometimes


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

lol my mum works with social services and has been trying to teach me all my life to think before i speak 

ah well, i seem to narrowly avoid upsetting people so all is ok so far :lol:


----------



## jenifer55 (Jan 18, 2009)

First two photos are really great and I am sure they are your favourites as well. So you guys had great time at there, what when they are returning back to home, I am sure they were excited and wanted to play more.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are really nice pictures... I love them...


----------

